# FS Coquitlam Burundi Frontosa Juvies



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

My Cousin Jeff just dropped off 30 Burundi fronts for me to sell for him. 
$15.00 each at 1.5" Sorry no multiple purchase discount.
Great bars no splits, quality Fronts.
Sorry no pics.
Clayton


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

*Grade A Burundi Frontosa*


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

*more random shots from the group*


----------



## troutonafly (Jul 5, 2010)

hi i have the same fronts,i am looking too trade for females too lesssen the inbreading,i have fry .75 inch,2 too 3.5 inch babys and a few largeish 6 plus inch males,and one 9ish inch male. will sell some but want females.thanks randy


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

A 150g is pretty good for a long term set up.. It's a great start and that's almost an understatement. They are very easy to keep and are quite low on the maintenance scale from my experiences with them. If you have any more questions please feel free to ask.
Thank you
Clayton


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry, you'd have to come and pick them up.
Thank you

18 beauties still available.


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

10 of these top of the line fronts available.....


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

bump 7 left


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

Where in Coquitlam are you? Im in Kamloops but I have family there at the moment, might be able to talk them into picking a few up for me.


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

Im just up Austin ave.
Clayton


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

11 available... $15.00 each. 
No minimum purchase.
Some of the nicest around.......


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

5 left bumpity bump..


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

5 left bumpity bump..


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

I still have 10 available... look at these beauties!!
Almost every frontosa you'll find at the lfs has split bars at the top of the bar, this is from high imbreeding.
Not one in my cousins group of 30 had a split bar. That alone says something about the quality...
Take a good look at my pics and compare fish the next time your at a lfs. $15.00 each, almost 2"

Some of the nicest around.......









































































Shipping to the island. min purchase $100.00


----------



## troutonafly (Jul 5, 2010)

hi you have had these awhile,they must be getting largeish do any of them look like possible females im still looking for females


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

troutonafly said:


> hi you have had these awhile,they must be getting largeish do any of them look like possible females im still looking for females


No guarantees, even at a large size they are hard to vent. At this size it's strictly guessing..


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Get these while you can! The bars are even darker than pictured, with bright blue on the edges of the fins! 

Couldn't be happier with mine... 

Great fish at an awesome price


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

iKuik said:


> Get these while you can! The bars are even darker than pictured, with bright blue on the edges of the fins!
> 
> Couldn't be happier with mine...
> 
> Great fish at an awesome price


Thank for the bump! but it's all the truth...


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

are these a high PH fish like africans?


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Adz1 FYI frontosa are Africans. So yes a high ph is necessary.


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

The ph in the water straight out of the taps in coquitlam is fine, I dont add any buffers to the water. Coral or aragonite in the filter or tank maintains a healthy ph. Very simple to maintain.


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

bumpity bump 10 left, they're only getting bigger....


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

10 still available, only getting bigger, still $15.00 each around 2" quality quality quality people....... your not getting inbred broken bar dime a dozen lfs fronts... these are high quality F1 in the bloodline........


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

your killing me!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

aaaaah still want some. man maybe i should


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

10 beauties sittin here eating NLS......


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Im gonna take 2 I called the other day left a message but no call back Ill try again tomorrow


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

That'll make it 8 left!


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

you have PM.


----------

